# [installation] gentoo

## nmy

bonjour à tous , j ai tente d installer gentoo sur mon hp pavillon,

cependant je n' ai pas de configuration reseau.

Alors, j 'ai  une carte reseaux realtek fonctionnant avec le module r8169 et une carte wifi fonctionnant avec le module iwl3945.

J' ai bo charge le module r8169 et faire des net-setup eth0, je n' ai aucun message d erreur mais pas de connection non plus.

Pas moyen de pinger quoi que ce soit...

Quelqu' un a une idee?Last edited by nmy on Mon Jun 16, 2008 7:39 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Desintegr

Bienvenue et merci de mettre un titre conforme aux règles du forum.

Edit: voilà plus de plagiat  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Salut et bienvenue ! Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

Et peux-tu aussi faire attention à ton écriture ? (ponctuation, accents, abbréviations sms)

Et pourrait-tu nous donner plus d'infos, genre un lsmod et un ifconfig -a pour commencer ? Et aussi rechercher dans dmesg s'il n'y aurai pas de messages intéressants ?

EDIT: Desintegr, copieur !@#   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## nmy

voila le lsmod

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> nls_iso8859_1           4096  1 
> ...

 

lspci

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PCI Express Root Port (rev 0c)
> ...

 

dmesg

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux version 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 (root@kagome) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #1 SMP Tue Apr 3 01:19:22 UTC 2007
> 
> BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
> ...

 

voilaLast edited by nmy on Mon Jun 16, 2008 5:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Desintegr

Utilises les balises du forum quote ou code pour coller de grandes quantités de textes.

Le module pour la carte réseau et bien chargé correctement, elle devrait fonctionner correctement donc.

Cependant tu ne nous as pas donné les informations sur la configuration de l'interface et sur ton réseau en général, on ne peut donc pas t'aider beaucoup plus.

Relis la partie Configurer votre connexion réseau du handbook.

----------

## nmy

ifconfig

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1B:24:C3:E5:52  
> 
>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
> ...

 

----------

## Desintegr

Ton interface n'est pas configurée, ça ne peut donc pas fonctionner.

Configure la manuellement comme indiqué dans le manuel.

----------

## nmy

ah oki , al configuration auto n 'est pas pour moi donc lol allez j'y vais on retente.

merci.

----------

## YetiBarBar

Bienvenue à toi,

J'ai parcouru brièvement tes logs (pas trop de temps, désolé):

- pour ton wifi, je pense qu'il te manque le firmware

- pour ton reseau filaire, as-tu installé dhcpcd (ou un autre serveur dhcp)?

----------

## nmy

bon voila 

j'ai testé en adressant une ip manuellement mais rien du tout ,j 'ai aussi essayé en faisant un dhcpcd eth0 ,mais meme ça reste sans succes.

----------

## geekounet

```
r8169: eth0: link down 
```

Ça indique généralement que ton cable ethernet est pas/mal branché.

----------

## nmy

ah je t 'assure que le cable est branche la preuve c'est le meme cable que j 'utilise sur ma ubuntu 8.04 et la,j 'ai internet que ce soit en wifi ou en cable....

donc ,je me dis que gentoo et mon portable ne s aiment pas lol

----------

## SanKuKai

Salut.

Si tu fais du dual boot Linux/Windows avec ta machine, il se peut que ton problème de chipset rtl8169 soit lié à un problème de Wake on Lan de la carte non pris en charge par le driver du noyau.

Si tu es dans cette situation, ce thread en parle et apporte une solution.

Si tu n'es pas dans cette situation, je ne sais pas.   :Smile: 

EDIT : Je n'avais pas vu que ça fonctionnait sous Ubuntu, ce ne doit probablement pas être ça alors...

----------

## nmy

non je ne pense pas...sur ubuntu ca marche des l installation et fedora aussi

----------

## polytan

Peux-tu modifier ton titre, s'il te plait ?

[EDIT] Je fais le vieux jeux, mais un truc parlant du titre aurait été plus explicite. Désolé.

----------

## nmy

modifié en quoi?

----------

## Biloute

J'ai un hp pavillon mais avec ICH4 il date de 2004 et j'avais internet out of the box.

J'ai vu un kernel 2.6.19, je suppose que tu veux installer gentoo avec le cd minimal Gentoo2007 ???? C'est peut être pcq le noyau est trop vieux.

Dans ce cas, tu peux aussi utiliser le live cd de Ubuntu pour installer Gentoo. Il y a aussi le minimal gentoo2008 qui sera stable dans quelques jours.

C'est pareil à partir du moment ou tu peux chrooter.

Sinon je tenterais un

```
net-setup eth0
```

----------

## nmy

elle sort quand la 2008?

----------

## Pixys

ou encore le SystemRescueCd

----------

## Biloute

C'est prévu pour le 23Juin

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/release/2008.0/index.xml

----------

## d2_racing

Ouais j'ai vu ça, j'ai bien hâte de voir si cette version va être encore retardée, par contre j'espère qu'elle va sortir juste avant que je tombe en vacances  :Razz: 

----------

## Biloute

Sinon tu peux toujours installer maintenant parce que je ne crois pas qu'on verra la différence étant donné que c'est une métadistrib.

Et je te conseille de prendre un stage3 sur funtoo.org : http://www.funtoo.org/ ou directement http://www.funtoo.org/linux/

Parce que le stage3 sur gentoo/mirror date d'avril 2007 et il va durer trés longtemps à mettre à jour.

----------

## nmy

ah merci donc je peux deja installer la 2008.r2?

et je peux me servir , de la doc de 2007?

----------

## d2_racing

Je sais pas si vous avez remarqué, mais DR est rendu avec des stages pour les Core 2 32 bits et Core 2 64 Bits.

Est-ce qu'on peut considéré qu'il utilise GCC 4.3 pour construire ses stages ?

Au fait, c'est une bonne question, est-ce que DR utilise le profile 2007.0 ou 2008.0 pour construire ses stages ?

----------

## nmy

sorry de mon manque de culture mais "DR" c est quoi?

----------

## d2_racing

C'est qui tu veux dire  :Smile:  C'est Daniel Robbins, un gars de Montréal ou qui a resté au Québec du moins et  qui a créé Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## Pixys

C'est pas quoi mais qui.

Il s'agit de Daniel Robbins.

EDIT: grilled...

----------

## kopp

Ouais  enfin, il réside principalement au Nouveau Mexique, à Albuquerque et y a travaillé un moment là bas  :Wink: 

Rah ces québecois qui veulent s'approprier ce qui n'est pas à eux, comme notre belle langue française :p

----------

## Mickael

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Je sais pas si vous avez remarqué, mais DR est rendu avec des stages pour les Core 2 32 bits et Core 2 64 Bits.
> 
> Est-ce qu'on peut considéré qu'il utilise GCC 4.3 pour construire ses stages ?
> 
> Au fait, c'est une bonne question, est-ce que DR utilise le profile 2007.0 ou 2008.0 pour construire ses stages ?

 

Tu t'en fous puisque tu vas tout recompiler de toute manière. Et c'est pratiquement la même chose, même phénomène, lorsque tu passes d'un profil à l'autre (idem pour gcc). Une fois le stage déployé et la configuration décrite, un emerge --system  avec les USE flags bien remplis et rouler petits bolides.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *nmy wrote:*   

> ah merci donc je peux deja installer la 2008.r2?
> 
> et je peux me servir , de la doc de 2007?

 

Oui.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nmy

oki merci

bon ben vais m'y mettre,vous allez etre en vacance un bon moment lol

----------

## Biloute

Ben oui mais c'est ce qui est bien avec les tarballs de DR c'est que t'économise une compilation.

Mais c'est vrai que avec un core2 penryn ça doit étre super eco en énergie et temps.

En plus le HP de nmy a l'air d'en avoir dans le pantalon avec son ICH8 à Core 2 Duo CPU T7250 @ 2.00GHz

----------

## nmy

re à tous,

voilà j'ai telecharger un cd minimal de gentoo 2008,question dois-je telechargé les stages 1 et 2 (puisque j 'ai lu que ce n 'était plus supporté)?

car ici [url]Index of /linux/core32/funtoo-core32-2008.06.18[/url] ils ont des stages 1,2 core 2 duo qui m interesse bien pour mon portable

----------

## boozo

'alute

Non ! Définitivement Non ! Stage 3 ! Les 1|2 reste pour certains besoins de devs.

Reste aussi un parfum de madelaine pour les vieux qui y on eu droit  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Reste aussi un parfum de madelaine pour les vieux qui y on eu droit 

 

tu sais ce qui te dis le vieux?   :Surprised: 

 n'empêche c'est marrant de le faire une fois, par curiosité. Ma première install je l'ai faite comme ça en tout cas, un stage1. ~15h de taf pour mon pc de l'époque snifff. Ouais c'était y a longtemps donc oui suis vieux.

----------

## boozo

mais c'est bien parce que je me compte dans le lot de ces ancètres-là que je me le suis permis  :Laughing:  (gentoo-1.4_rc inside)

mais alors comment qualifier ceux qui ont connu les noyaux 2.2 voire 1.x ?  oO

edit : notez que je ne cites personne par décence mais j'ai des noms :p 

----------

## CryoGen

mince j'ai déjà installer en stage 2 sur gentoo 1.4   :Rolling Eyes:  j'suis pas un vieux !! non lachez moi, je veux pas aller sous la douche, je peux me lavez tout seul !!! rendez moi mon dentier !!! Save us linus notre saint peer !

----------

## kopp

Zut j'ai pas fait de stage 1 sur la 1.4 ... j'ai attendu la 2005.0 pour le faire, et un P4. Parce que le P3 avait déjà du mal avec le stage3

Par contre, avec mon C2D, j'ai fait un stage 3 et ça va très bien. Depuis le temps j'ai bien du tout recompiler  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

 *boozo wrote:*   

> mais alors comment qualifier ceux qui ont connu les noyaux 2.2 voire 1.x ?  oO

 De fossiles !   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ghoti

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *boozo wrote:*   mais alors comment qualifier ceux qui ont connu les noyaux 2.2 voire 1.x ?  oO De fossiles !  

 

Non, de jeunes c*ns !   :Twisted Evil: 

Le seul, le vrai, l'unique, c'était le 0.99 !  :Laughing: 

Tant pis : j'ai marché dedans ...

----------

## kopp

Bon les papys ça suffit !

C'est l'heure de rentrer prendre votre déjeuner et faire la sieste devant le JT de 13h !

----------

## d2_racing

Ça dérange pas grand chose de downloader un Stage 2 ou un Stage 3. car si on change le chost et des use flags, alors on doit refaire un emerge -e system et de cette manière, un Stage 3 redevient un Stage 2 comme dans le temps, car le Stage 3 est un stage précompilé avec des options de base et des use flags de base.

----------

## yoyo

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> car si on change le chost

 Cette pratique est à proscrire !

Mais amha, tu voulais plutôt parler des CFLAGS et CXXFLAGS ...  :Wink: 

@nmy : comme dit par boozo, le seul stage supporté est le stage3 et les autres non aucun intérêt pour les utilisateurs ...

@d2_racing : pour la version de gcc, il suffit d'aller voir sur le site de DR :  *Daniel Robbins wrote:*   

> These stage tarballs are current stable builds of Gentoo built using a current Portage snapshot and are all built from the ground up.

 Les stages fournis par DR sont donc issues de la branche et des profils stables et à jour de portage, sans aucune modification (à part le "march")   :Arrow:   gcc-4.1.2

Enjoy !

EDIT : aller, pour le fun, je vous colle ici le make.conf du core64 :

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing it.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"
```

----------

## anigel

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Au fait, c'est une bonne question, est-ce que DR utilise le profile 2007.0 ou 2008.0 pour construire ses stages ?

 

DR (Daniel Robbins) utilise encoer le profil 2007.0.

----------

## d2_racing

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais amha, tu voulais plutôt parler des CFLAGS et CXXFLAGS ... 
> 
> 

 

En effet, c'est ça que je voulais dire  :Smile: 

----------

